
Neanderthal glue was a bigger deal than we thought - Kaibeezy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/neanderthal-glue-was-a-bigger-deal-than-we-thought/
======
Kaibeezy
_Making birch tar at all is a fairly complex process. It takes multiple steps,
lots of planning, and detailed knowledge of the materials and the process. ...
Making birch tar adhesive for tools was so routine that Neanderthals would do
it even for a simple domestic tool like a small flake ... “The Neanderthal tar
finds provide evidence of a complex technology so ingrained in their behavior
that it was maintained at the limits of their ecological tolerance: glacial
northwestern Europe.”_

